# What are the most effective Marketing Materials to leave with a potential client?



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

We are researching the opportunity to start a new biz that would cater to the sports leagues and schools. We are wanting to provide uniforms, t-shirts, windows stickers, etc to these organizations. 

I feel the best way to get my foot in the door is to personally visit the schools to drop off information and make some introductions. 

What has everyone found to be the most effective type of marketing material that they have used in these scenarios? Is it just brochures, catalogs, price lists, samples? 

My thought at this point is a marketing slick(brochure) that outlines our services along with two window stickers - one of our company logo and another of the schools logo. 

Thoughts?


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Marketing Materials*

A quick brochure with some sample designs on it is best because it will get [assed around to each different coach/team. Most schools each team does it's own buying espically for uniforms and shirts.

Try getting in with the local Booster Clubs, they work wonders and have lots of contacts at the schools in each area.


----------



## FSP (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Marketing Materials*

I always take this approach when trying to sell to new customers:

1) Figure out what makes you different/better than the other 100 people that are targeting the same market. 

2) Then find out everything you can about the particular customer you are targeting - Understand what they are looking for and what makes them tick and most importantly the purchasing process that they must follow

3) Then prepare information and if possible a presentation that outlines why you are the right choice for the customer.

4) Make it VERY easy for them to contact you/buy from you

5) Don't be afraid to ask for the sale. Sometimes it feels a little cheesy, but it is better to feel cheesy and leave with money in your pocket then to leave empty handed. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think a sample of your product is key. That will leave them with something tangible that shows them the quality of what you're selling.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I think a sample of your product is key. That will leave them with something tangible that shows them the quality of what you're selling.


I was thinking about hats with my logo. Do you think that they are effective? I was also considering a design for each individual company but that would be sooo time consuming. I just wonder how long the hat, or anything else for that matter would stay in view long enough to make an impression. Of course I guess the main part of the impression is that I took the time to get them the sample in the first place.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

A sample they can hold in hand. A logo decal for the car window...everyone likes free stuff. A business card and a dated limited time coupon for a multi or first order discount. None of these things are just handed out...they come with your sales speak after asking for the sale and an explanation of each item.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

12 yrs. ago , I started my Embroidery busiess. I enbroidered pot holders with name and number on them and left with potential customers. I got 2 of my largest accounts this way.Occasionaly the pot holder subject still comes up. ......JB


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

A simple patch of the client's logo would do, and it's much cheaper.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

> 5) Don't be afraid to ask for the sale. Sometimes it feels a little cheesy, but it is better to feel cheesy and leave with money in your pocket then to leave empty handed


 
Great point. That's the most important part of the presentation.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

TripleT said:


> Great point. That's the most important part of the presentation.


What's an example of a good sales rep asking for a sale? I don't want to sound over the top.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

This just came on time. I to am looking to get some new business. I was wondering the same thing as far as what to leave. I have a brochure, but I thought that a t-shirt might be better.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> What's an example of a good sales rep asking for a sale? I don't want to sound over the top.


Google: Closing the sale - there are many ways to close the sale or ask for the money. One of the important things to remember is just be yourself - as you said, you don't want to sound over the top.

You don't want to have a "sales pitch" far better to have a conversation. I think it's a good idea to end the conversation by re-capping what's already been said, then reassuring the customer that you will do an excellent job, and then telling them you can get started with a % deposit, and you can take it on a company check or a credit card.

Then shut-up. Do not say another word no matter how long it takes the customer to answer.


----------



## cferrari (May 3, 2007)

There is a good book called getting past know. I do not recall the author and it is at my office but it is pretty good. Another one is "Who moved my cheese". We have our sales reps. read them.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

I don't think _Who Moved My Cheese_ really deals with closing the sale - but it is a popular book in sales.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

A nice brochure and some actual samples of the product would be a great start!


----------

